
IntelliJ IDEA 14 Released - film42
https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/whatsnew/?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRoksq%2FNZKXonjHpfsX%2F4%2BovWK6%2BlMI%2F0ER3fOvrPUfGjI4FSsFqI%2BSLDwEYGJlv6SgFTrLDMbF23rgMWhX0TD7slJfbfYRPf6Ba2Jwwrw%3D%3D
======
film42
I just realized that Jetbrains changed their student plans! If you're a
student, you can now automatically get a license for all their software for
free! I think I had to pay $99 for a student license of IDEA 13, so this is
great news!

Link: [https://www.jetbrains.com/student/](https://www.jetbrains.com/student/)

~~~
machbio
The student license is valid for only one year.. but its a great opportunity
for students like us to use these tools for free..

~~~
w1ntermute
Get people to use it when they're in school, and they'll ask their employers
to buy it when they start working.

~~~
ticviking
And? They make a tool that is useful and multiplies my productivity. If my
boss wouldn't buy it I would, and then I'd start looking for a boss who is
willing to spend a reasonable amount on my toolset.

------
matrix
They don't mention it on the "what's new page", but it looks like this update
also includes all the new features in Webstorm too, including support for a
bunch of JS frameworks and tools including React/JSX, Meteor, and Gulp.

[https://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/whatsnew/](https://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/whatsnew/)

~~~
mweibel
(FYI) Webstorm 9 is already out since a couple of days

------
pacoverdi
I recently switched to IDEA after 10+ years of Eclipse use. All in all, I'm
rather happy but I still have to fire up Eclipse from time to time.

The main PITA is that multithreaded debugging in IDEA is awful: it is not
possible to suspend all threads and resume only one thread.

In spite of the "Improved debugger" it seems that this problem is not fixed in
v14:
[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-43728](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-43728)

:(

~~~
mritun
Selectively suspending threads is a good feature, but be warned that it can
cause arbitrary deadlocks, which won't be possible otherwise. Eg. it's
possible to suspend a thread in a synchronised method and then the other
thread will just block.

~~~
Too
That is not a deadlock. That's a paused thread a running thread is waiting
for. If you unpause all the threads again your program should continue as
usual. If not then you have some fun debugging of race conditions ahead of
you. (Ignoring time outs and watch dogs)

------
vladev
I wonder if HiDPI support for Linux (and Windows) finally works.

Edit: just grabbed the community edition and the answer is... no. Even with
-Dis.hidpi=true - no luck.

~~~
bulenkov
Looks like Oracle is not going to support it out of the box in upcoming JREs,
so we're going to do it by ourselves in our custom jdk.

~~~
lemming
Can you give any more details about this? Are you going to be trying to fix a
lot of the bugs on OSX on JDK > 6 too?

------
aespinoza
How I would love to see IntellijIdea support Mono. It would make my life so
much easier.

------
Garbage
Been using EAP for quite some time now. Really impressed.

Congratulations Jetbrains. Keep it coming. :)

------
thescrewdriver
A summary of the new features:
[http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/whatsnew/](http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/whatsnew/)

------
pit
I bought a license for IntelliJ IDEA 12 during their end-of-the-world sale,
and I can upgrade to 14 for $99. What a great deal.

~~~
StronglyTyped
Wait, I did that too. Is the upgrade perpetual like the previous license?

~~~
AhtiK
All new personal license upgrade purchases (95EUR+VAT in EU) give you the
latest current version and 1 year subscription to the upgrades, regardless the
version number.

In other words, to stay up to date you must pay this upgrade price once a
year.

------
kolodny
I'm really impressed with the javascript debugger showing relevant vars on a
line by line basis as the code is executed, although that's more a matter of a
Webstorm feature trickling down into Intellij.

~~~
mschulze
The Java debugger does the same thing.

------
ehartsuyker
I'm posting this here instead of their issue tracker because I keep getting
errors on the page. Hopefully someone sees it.

The auto-formatting of Scala code is absolutely horrendous. Hitting backspace
will delete all whitespace up to the previous line. If I'm typing case
statement oneliners, I'm going to want the next line to line up with the
previous. Having the two extra spaces appear is ok, but hitting backspace
shouldn't bring me up to the previous line instead of just... going back a
space.

Maybe this is the plugin, and not the IDE. Anyway. Rant over.

~~~
BasLeijdekkers
If I understand you correctly you will want to disable _Preferences > Editor >
Smart Keys > Backspace smart indent_

~~~
ehartsuyker
Well now I just feel stupid for not being able to figure that out.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Sure, because nothing screams "obvious" like a setting that's buried four
layers deep.

I agree, though, that the menu structure made it about as obvious as was
possible.

------
lost_name
Anyone else experience some issues opening a project in the new version? My
$USER_HOME$ seems to have changed from one directory in another. I can still
open the project in 13.1.5 but 14.0 can't find any of the files, since it
looks in a different location. I can't define a new USER_HOME in the path
variables to fix the problem, either (says it's already defined).

I can fix the project files manually with a find and replace (probably) but
mostly posting this in case the folks at JetBrains are watching.

~~~
lost_name
Can't edit anymore -- but if anyone was curious, the find and replace did the
job as expected, and my other computer had no issues. The only difference was
multiple drive designations -- the computer with the issue had the program
installed on the C drive with the project on the D drive. For some reason, it
decided the $USER_HOME$ was D:\ instead of my user directory, and 14.0
technically corrected that problem.

------
eevilspock
I loved IntelliJ when I was doing Java years ago. Now learning Python for some
machine learning R&D. Anyone have any experience with Python in IntelliJ? Are
there better options?

~~~
mark_l_watson
In addition to IntelliJ and Rubymine (which I have current upgrade support
for) I have in the past bought a few versions of PyCharm for Python
development. PyCharm is excellent, especially for someone like me who does not
use Python much: the real time syntax error display, autocompletion, etc.
really help.

In principle, IntelliJ has the same support as individual products like
RubyMine, WebStorm, and PyCharm. I still like to have the language specific
products; I use them so much that it is worth the money.

BTW, I do a lot of work in Clojure, and IntelliJ with the Clojure plugin works
very well.

~~~
throw_away
What advantage do you see in the individual language products over Ultimate?
Just simpler configuration because they only do one language?

~~~
mark_l_watson
The language specific IDEs are lighter weight (boot faster, etc.)

------
azinman2
Hoping the latency issues are solved... Would be great if it were as fast as
sublime (but I'm doubtful...).

~~~
meepmorp
> Would be great if it were as fast as sublime (but I'm doubtful...).

You're comparing a text editor to an IDE. They're different classes of
software. Sublime can't do 10% of what IDEA does - which is fine, they've got
different use cases.

~~~
copperx
While I agree, Visual Studio doesn't lag when you're typing code or using
IntelliSense.

~~~
meepmorp
Honestly, neither does IDEA, for me at least. I've heard it can be pokey on
spinning disks, so maybe that's part of it.

~~~
azinman2
I'm on a newish MacBook pro with an ssd, and it's hardly instant.

------
CmonDev
Scala support is still just a plug-in (as opposed to Java)?

C# support would be interesting as well :).

~~~
mzl
Python support in Intellij Ultimate is also "just a plug-in". Adding the plug-
in gives equivalent functionality to running the stand-alone PyCharm.

Apart from that, the support for Scala is not at the same level as the support
for Java. Given the differences in language complexity, it is much easier
writing tools handling Java code than writing tools for handling Scala code.
Combined with the scale of markets, I would be very surprised if Scala support
was even near Java support.

With that said, I can't get Scala to run in my IntelliJ 14 install, so I'll
have to stay in 13 for now. Sigh...

~~~
buremba
It seems you need to reinstall Scala plugin in Intellij 14 even if it's
installed in your previous version of Intellij.

~~~
mzl
Thanks, but I already tried all the different standard solutions
(reinstalling, installing by hand, etc). Still no luck.

------
netcraft
I really love my intellij, I dont know how I went for so long without it; my
only complaint is creating new projects - why does creating a new node.js
project have to be so difficult? Why is express the only template?

------
joemccall86
With the improved android support, is there any good reason to keep Android
Studio installed on my workstation?

~~~
espinchi
Well the price is definitely a good one. Then only one, as far as I can tell.

What are the main advantages of IntelliJ IDEA with respect to Android Studio?

~~~
Nullabillity
> Well the price is definitely a good one. Then only one, as far as I can
> tell.

IntelliJ Idea Community Edition includes the Android support as well.

> What are the main advantages of IntelliJ IDEA with respect to Android
> Studio?

Android Studio can only handle Android projects, but gets Android features a
bit quicker. Those are the only differences between CE and AS. UE adds some
advanced features (web, java EE), some of which are supposedly in the pipeline
to be open-sourced (code coverage, advanced refactoring).

------
reacweb
How on earth can they write "Your Finest Code" just above a screendump of bad
code (at least bellow standard) ?

~~~
watty
The screenshot is showing decompiled java code. Looks pretty good to me...

~~~
reacweb
The LOG.debug commands are executed when the singleton is used, but not when
it is created. I think it should be the opposite.

The create method called from getInstance should probably be private.

It is called without parameter in getInstance, but has a mandatory String
parameter. This seems inconsistant.

The presence of two return instructions is also against many guidelines.

There is an accumulation of too many issues for such a classical pattern.

